# Mac OSX upgrade



## bananaboi8715 (Feb 2, 2003)

I am curious when the next upgrade will come out for Mac OSX?  Do any of you have the slightest idea when this moment will come?


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 2, 2003)

Probably within the next week or two.  Developer builds of 10.2.4 have been seeded for a while now.  The latest is build 6I20, which is rumored to be a strong candidate for Golden Master.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bananaboi8715 _
> *I am curious when the next upgrade will come out for Mac OSX?  Do any of you have the slightest idea when this moment will come? *


MacOS X 10.2.4 is imminent. You should see it in the next week or so.


----------



## fryke (Feb 2, 2003)

That's rather an update. An upgrade would be 10.3, coming this Summer. (2003)


----------



## chevy (Feb 2, 2003)

Any one remember the Apple free upgrade policy ?

I'm planning to buy a new mac within a few weeks (I just want a few 10'000 new Macs to have been bought and debugged before buying). But I would like to be able to upgrade to 10.3 for free when it becomes available. Anybody remebers how long we have free upgrade ?


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 2, 2003)

IIRC, the "free" ($19.95 S/H) Jaguar upgrade was available to anyone who bought a new Mac or OS X 10.1 in the month before Jag was released.


----------



## wtmcgee (Feb 2, 2003)

i bought mine in late july, and they actually shipped me a copy of jaguar with the iMac - which i recieved on the 12th of august i believe.  so if you order around the time of release, they usually will help you out.


----------



## chevy (Feb 2, 2003)

Therefore only 1 month... It may be better for me to wait a little bit more... The hardware will have less bugs and the system will be fresh.


----------



## fryke (Feb 2, 2003)

I agree, and depending on which Mac you want to get... I think we can assume for sure that iMacs and PowerBook 15" will be upgraded before Mac OS X 10.3 is released.


----------



## Vyper (Feb 2, 2003)

:: sigh :: I just spent my 120 bucks on Jaguar what four months ago? What is Panther expected to have?


----------



## bananaboi8715 (Feb 2, 2003)

How is that you get a mac for free if you continue to experience problems with your computer?  In any case, that is awesome!


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vyper _
> *What is Panther expected to have? *



wait... who said the the code name was panther???

(and why is everyone just waiting for 10.3!!!) i mean i didn't see these typys of threads for jag till may/june . just have some patience summer will come soon.


----------



## fryke (Feb 3, 2003)

Jaguar threads were on here in late December/early January, when first builds (6B11) of Jaguar were seen in the free. There haven't been leaked builds of Panther yet, though...

The feature set of Panther hasn't been widely discussed on rumour sites, although Spymac has coupled it with JunkYard (guess one can still find those articles) and macnews.net.tc has talked about more Rendezvous integration and Location manager-like features.

It's still early though.

Last year, WWDC has brought a 'public' developer build (not really for the public, but it was officially announced and the devs got it at WWDC and we all saw it in the news).


----------



## bananaboi8715 (Feb 3, 2003)

All this talk about Panther, but is it really going to be that great, or will it be just a small upgrade?

IM: gymnastj11


----------



## fryke (Feb 3, 2003)

Nobody really knows yet but Steve, I guess.


----------



## Otap_X_Caasi (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't think the upgrade will be here until september


----------



## porteous (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, whatever it's called - what enhancements or additions would you like to see in 10.2.4 - er, 10.3?


----------



## Androo (Feb 4, 2003)

what can they really add to os x already? i can't think of anything right now. Panther will probably just be faster or something. Maybe they'll fix the dock which screws up a lot on me (i usually have mine hidden with a little bit of magnifacation, but it sometimes freezes and won't magnify and show the app name).


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 5, 2003)

...like to see in X.3:
-Cocoa Finder A.S.A.P.
-Full Greek support like English (I'm from Greece and the greek support is lacking to say the least)
-Full Dual CPU support across OS and all apps, games, utilities, etc.
-Better Dock
-Better OpenGL support
-Better hardware compatibility (especially scanners and printers)
-Bring back the Themes & Sounds of 9.x.x
-Options to on/off all those graphic options of Aqua and not only change Genie/Scale effects
-Even better networking with Wintels
-Even better networking in general
-Even Faster Quartz graphics
-Better G3 support (!?!?) and older graphics
-Better sound support
-A much better DVD Player
-Full MPEG-4 and ACC support across iApps and system in general
-Better handling of Fonts
-iChat to support ICQ, Yahoo! and M$N    networks
-Full support of X11
-Speech recognision not only in english but other languages as well: For example: Greek 
-Upgraded system wide support of newest PDF standards
-Better multisession CD recording via Finder
-Better iApps (at least this will happen anyways but...)
-More games (Chess only?) and apps (painting app for example) which mostly required from Switchers 
-One-click launch of apps, games, etc from Finder windows (similar to buttons found in pre-X OS versions) which exists only when you use Simple Finder!
-Faster access to .Mac and iDisk
-Better Java support
-All iApps bundled with OS and not download them separately
-USB2 support (requires hardware but...)
-Better support of icons/pictures previews

And many more things but this is growing big too fast so I have to stop here, for now 

Oh, I forgot about this which is a must:
-Faster startup & shutdown times


----------



## toast (Feb 5, 2003)

As a designer, I yearn for *Finder font previewing* and managing. ATM and ATR need replacement !


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *As a designer, I yearn for Finder font previewing and managing. ATM and ATR need replacement ! *



...Apple will read you  

At least I do!


----------



## twister (Feb 5, 2003)

I sure hope that i can use my jag update coupons for the next update.  I don't want to shell out another crap load of $$. I'd love to go to the Apple store, give them a coupon, and go home happy.

Twister


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2003)

To Hulkaros' Suggestions...

-Cocoa Finder A.S.A.P.

Hmm... Why? The Finder's okay, it being Carbon doesn't make it bad right now. Too much work to 'emulate' the current Finder with a Cocoa version.

-Full Dual CPU support across OS and all apps, games, utilities, etc.

*cough*. All APIs are there. Apps, Games, Utilities: Tell the maker to update or rewrite them.

-Better Dock

Better is always good. 

-Better hardware compatibility (especially scanners and printers)

But hopefully not by AGAIN changing driver toolkits. It's the third party makers' fault they don't deliver drivers. Apple can't do much here.

-Bring back the Themes & Sounds of 9.x.x

Or... not. There are themes aplenty and you can get sound effects via some utility. Apple should rather cover more important things.

-Options to on/off all those graphic options of Aqua and not only change Genie/Scale effects

THAT one I second.

-Better G3 support (!?!?) and older graphics

Guess it won't happen...

-Full support of X11

Apple's on it, but I don't think it'll be included in the system so soon.

-Upgraded system wide support of newest PDF standards

I don't think Adobe has made the standard available freely in newer versions.

-More games (Chess only?) and apps (painting app for example) which mostly required from Switchers 

Again, I think Apple should concentrate on the important stuff.

-Faster access to .Mac and iDisk

What about getting a faster network connection? .Mac and iDisk is fast.


----------



## twister (Feb 5, 2003)

Labels.  In the finder and in Mail.  I know i can buy them for the finder but i want them back for free.    Also i right click a lot and for some reason i get stuck on OPEN a lot.  If i highlight 100 files and right click, then go down to move to trash, it'll stop on open for a few seconds.  I hate that.


----------



## porteous (Feb 5, 2003)

And eventually, I guess, we'll be looking for alternatives to the Aqua interface and behaviour - possibly à la Kaleidoscope. I personally miss the ability to customize the look and feel of my desktop and folders. 

I think it's already beginning to look a little passé... although I'm aware I'm probably in a minority!


----------



## twister (Feb 5, 2003)

porteous you can get themes from http://www.resexcellence.com/ and there are programs like CandyBar or Xpression (look for them on versiontracker.com) that will change all your icons.  Or just apple+i and paste in your own icon.   You can get icons at Xicons.com and many other places.

At work my theme is Aqua with no strips, and my icons are all very random.

At home my theme is something in Blue.  Nothing like Aqua.

Twister


----------



## bananaboi8715 (Feb 5, 2003)

I think that Jaguar runs pretty smoothly, but mac users need to be able to play more games!  The graphics on macs are better than on PCs in general, so games would be very benneficial for macs.  Mac users need a better DVD player with better graphics however that doesn't always force quit and screw up, like Hulkaros said.  I don't see why macs don't have higher volume than they do!  I don't want to always have to plug my headset into my computer to listen to music at a good volume.


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *To Hulkaros' Suggestions...
> 
> -Cocoa Finder A.S.A.P.
> ...



Just to keep the discussion down I will concentrate on this because when I start typing I can't hold myself 

I think of Finder being Carbon it creates stability problems (Force Quit-Relaunch) and also it holds back its multi-threading ways of handling things like Connect to server and at that point you cannot do anything else on Finder... ANYTHING else... that sucks to say the least!  

As for keeping it Carbon because it may provides better compatibility with Classic and other Carbon apps (+ they needed to get X out of the door ASAP), I think they must find other ways to do this... I think one of the reasons that X seems slow when accessing files is also that of Finder being Carbon.

Last, I think that Apple knows that Finder being Carbon is wrong and also I think that they will change it as soon as they will get the chance to do so... Maybe in 10.4 or 10.5?

If Apple says that Cocoa is the best way to build apps for X who am I to insist that Carbon is even up to par?  

Now, let me get back of me enjoying my Cocoa!  

Dreams that is 

As for the Wish-List doesn't reflect MY vision of X only... I hear MANY complaints from possible switchers... especially on the lack of Solitaire


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, if Apple can create a Cocoa Finder with the features of the current Carbon Finder plus some more without forgetting about all the other needed updates to the OS... I'm all for it. I only guess rewriting something that basically works very well (I know, I know, but until a Finder replacement is better than the Carbon one...) seems quite some work without any rewards. I guess they wait with the rewrite until they have some more incentives. (Feature ideas etc.)


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Well, if Apple can create a Cocoa Finder with the features of the current Carbon Finder plus some more without forgetting about all the other needed updates to the OS... I'm all for it. I only guess rewriting something that basically works very well (I know, I know, but until a Finder replacement is better than the Carbon one...) seems quite some work without any rewards. I guess they wait with the rewrite until they have some more incentives. (Feature ideas etc.) *



...AND dream that Apple will soon find those Cocoa Finder feature ideas, etc.


----------



## jeb1138 (Feb 6, 2003)

Cocoa Gestures in the Finder would be nice.


----------



## porteous (Feb 6, 2003)

It will develop, just as Mac OS7.5 - which many of us can still remember - changed gradually over a period of time, and eventually became OS8.6 and 9.2.

Thanks, *twister*, but I meant a bit more than themes or skins - although I'll certainly have a look at those sites. Surely I can't be the only person who's struggled a bit with the totally different interface, navigation and folder views of OSX - being so used to the ease of use of the previous OS's.... 

Or am I?


----------



## fryke (Feb 6, 2003)

@ porteous: You're certainly not the only one, but there are two paths coming from OS 9:

1) Try out the new views, adapt to them and see the bliss they can provide.

2) The hard one. OS 9 is dying.

Cleaner themes like Max' themes make working in OS X much easier on the eyes. Link: http://homepage.mac.com/max_08/index_themes.htm


----------



## stealth (Feb 6, 2003)

http://homepage.mac.com/max_08/index_themes.htm <---- nice themes. but i find it highly disgracing that they have a WINDOWS XP theme for MAC os X  .... maybe we should show it to Kendall.  he might be the only one to put it on his computer. make himself feel like hes usin those windows XP ROCK SOLID !! ( he he he .. just jockin)


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2003)

stealth - you have been warned about continueing to take shots at kendall. you will find yourself banned from this site very shortly. i hope you enjoyed your stay here.


----------



## Jason (Feb 6, 2003)

ouch


----------



## stealth (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *stealth - you have been warned about continueing to take shots at kendall. you will find yourself banned from this site very shortly. i hope you enjoyed your stay here.  *




ahahaha.. its  nice to see that u read my entire post. especially the end : ( he he he .. just jockin) 

well done


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2003)

stealth, - putting a disclaimer at the end that you are "just joking" does not make it ok to continue to flamebait kendall. you're gone.


----------



## porteous (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks, *fryke*. Your advice is noted and I'll certainly take a look at that themes site. 

Certainly agree that OS X is the way forward and, as I said before, it will clearly develop and change as time goes on, just as previous Mac OS's had to do.

Of course, it still clearly beats anything else that's around....


----------

